# Anniversary ABT's



## Coreymacc (Jul 3, 2021)

Made a batch of ABT's for the anniversary weekend.  The wife can't handle the jalapeños so I tried red peppers, they seem to be ok. Just put them on, we will see in a few hrs how they look.  Good thing I have the 36 camp chef, she is pretty full. I put a half of a Johnsonville breakfast sausage on mine but the wife's are just the mixture. Just a basic, cream cheese,jack cheese,shallots,and chili powder.  

Corey


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 3, 2021)

It’s all good. I’d tear ‘em up.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 3, 2021)

Im with 

 SmokinEdge
 I could hurt myself with a dozen or so of those!

Jim


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 3, 2021)

YUM YUM ... 

Let me suggest this...  Next time use the little sweet orange/red/yellow peppers... These make really good SBT (sweet buffalo turds) for those that can't do the heat... 

suggestion #2 ...  After cutting and cleaning jalapenos ... soak them in 7-up for few hours...up to overnight ... this supposedly ( I haven't tried it) takes heat out ...


----------



## Coreymacc (Jul 3, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> YUM YUM ...
> 
> Let me suggest this...  Next time use the little sweet orange/red/yellow peppers... These make really good SBT (sweet buffalo turds) for those that can't do the heat...
> 
> suggestion #2 ...  After cutting and cleaning jalapenos ... soak them in 7-up for few hours...up to overnight ... this supposedly ( I haven't tried it) takes heat out ...


Sounds awesome.  I asked the wife to buy everything and told her to get whatever peppers she wanted and she chose the reds. I'm gonna do some sweet peppers for myself next time. 

Corey


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 3, 2021)

Your wife might like some Long Green Peppers (Anaheim).  They're real tasty and have exactly zero heat.  They make great ABTs.
Gary


----------



## Coreymacc (Jul 3, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Your wife might like some Long Green Peppers (Anaheim).  They're real tasty and have exactly zero heat.  They make great ABTs.
> Gary


Those sound great but being from Alberta ,Can,
 it might be a bit hard to get them.  We only get the basics up here unfortunately. 

Corey


----------



## Coreymacc (Jul 3, 2021)

Wow, the wife absolutely loves the red pepper ABT's . They are a little mild for me, so we each have a favorite.  Great ,so now she has something also when I make jalapeños ones.  WIN.!

Corey


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 4, 2021)

Nicely done! It's always fun learning new things and of course ya gotta keep the wife happy!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 4, 2021)

Great looking poppers, My wife won't even look at them when i do them as soon as she hears  jalapenos , I will try her with a sweet pepper next time. 

David


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 4, 2021)

Man on man! That is a pan of pure happiness right there. I'm gonna try the sweet peppers next time to see if the wife eat them. She doesnt like anything hot (except me...    !).

Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 4, 2021)

Those look outstanding!! Kinda reinforces my thoughts about making some today. Very nice job and no doubt my wife would also love the red peppers.

Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 4, 2021)

Looking good. I have to make my wife happy, as well. As the old saying goes, "Happy wife, happy life."


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 4, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> Those sound great but being from Alberta ,Can,
> it might be a bit hard to get them.  We only get the basics up here unfortunately.
> Corey



I didn't know you were from Alberta.  Where abouts??
I've had no problems getting Anaheim peppers up here whenever I go looking.  The best place I've found them regularly is at Save On Foods, of most other big box grocery stores.
Gary


----------



## Coreymacc (Jul 4, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> I didn't know you were from Alberta.  Where abouts??
> I've had no problems getting Anaheim peppers up here whenever I go looking.  The best place I've found them regularly is at Save On Foods, of most other big box grocery stores.
> Gary


Im about 5 min out of Onoway, the closest Save On is in Spruce Grove, I'll have a look on the way home from work this coming week. I read Anahiem and I just figured no way I'm getting my hands on those.  Thanks for the heads up..

Corey


----------



## bill1 (Jul 4, 2021)

Granted the snacks look great but that's also some gorgeous granite and cabinetry!


----------



## Coreymacc (Jul 4, 2021)

bill1 said:


> Granted the snacks look great but that's also some gorgeous granite and cabinetry!


Thanks so much for that, it's appreciated 

Corey


----------

